# Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread



## Fetter Barsch (11. Mai 2013)

Hey, hier könnt ihr als Vorwarnung für Interessenten einer Rolle, Rute, Schnur o.Ä. reinschreiben warum ihr diese nicht noch mal kaufen würdet und was schlecht an ihr war!


----------



## Plietischig (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Wahnung, sehr schlecht: Nanofil!


----------



## spike999 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

red arc


----------



## Nordlicht (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

*Lasst die Finger von solchen Threads*, man kommt eh nicht auf einen Nenner


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Red arc und Nanofil kann ich zustimmen .
Ergäzen wollte ich noch die gesamte Marke Cormoran hab ich nur schlechtes von gehabt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

*Shimano Stella SW viel zu teuer.!!!*


----------



## hecq (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Nanofil: absolute Katastrophe!


----------



## Kotzi (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Eigentlich ein sehr sinnvoller Threat, wäre nur nett wenn man seine Meinung begründen würde.
Ich habe zb seit 3 Jahren kein Problem mit der Red Arc, wickelt sauber schnur auf und Bremse funktioniert tadellos.
Teuer ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein Argument, wenns dir zu teuer ist dann kaufs einfach nicht. 

Bei mir sähs dann bei Nanofil so aus:
Lässt sich schlecht bis gar nicht knoten mit gewissen Knoten, und reibt sofort bei Kontakt mit Hindernissen durch.


----------



## Schneidi (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

manche mögen mir wiedersprechen aber meiner meinung nach sollte man die finger von dam lassen.
die waren vielleicht mal gut aber jetzt ist das nur noch teurer schrott

vorallem die funkbissanzeiger protronic + gehen schneller kaputt als man das geld dafür verdient hat.


----------



## spike999 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

hab in einem jahr 2 red arcs geschrottet...bei der ersten hatte das schnurlaufröllchen nach 2 monaten so viel spiel das die schnur zwischen röllchen und bügel gerutscht ist,obwohl die schraube fest war,wurde aber problemlos vom händler umgetauscht...die zweite fing nach 4 monaten an komische geräusche zu machen,aufgemacht alles gesäubert und geölt,es würde nicht besser...

@esox1960 zu teuer ist doch kein grund,du musst sie doch nicht kaufen...


----------



## GrÜndi (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Bei der Nanofil kann ich echt nur zustimmen! 
Begründung: noch *nie* so viel Schnurdrall gehabt!#c


----------



## siloaffe (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

*Zebco cool Feeder* 
Ich hatte die 3,90er 180g Wg die ist bei 150g (incl. Futter) "leicht geschwungen" gebrochen wie iin Streichholz! |peinlich
Also lasst blos die Finger von dem Schrott!!!|motz:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*



Schneidi schrieb:


> manche mögen mir wiedersprechen aber meiner meinung nach sollte man die finger von dam lassen.
> die waren vielleicht mal gut aber jetzt ist das nur noch teurer schrott



In deiner Pauschalität widerspreche ich dir auf jeden Fall. Meine Hammerköpfe sind wohl das Beste auf dem Markt und ich habe hier noch andere Sachen von DAM rumfliegen, die ich nicht missen möchte.


----------



## sascha2311 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Hallo,

definitiv auch Finger weg von den billigen "rundgeflochtenen" Dyneemaschnüren aus der Bucht.Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich so ne Rolle von der Schnur gekauft.Totales Chaos auf der Rolle.|uhoh:Bei jedem Wurf ein Wollkneul.Ausserdem war die nicht wirklich Rund.Die sah aus als wär man mit ner Walze drüber,total flach.Ist am selben Tag wieder von der Rolle geflogen.Lieber paar Euro mehr ausgeben und dann aber Spass beim Angeln.

Schönen Tag noch,
Gruss Sascha#h


----------



## Bassey (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*



sascha2311 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> definitiv auch Finger weg von den billigen "rundgeflochtenen" Dyneemaschnüren aus der Bucht.Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich so ne Rolle von der Schnur gekauft.Totales Chaos auf der Rolle.|uhoh:Bei jedem Wurf ein Wollkneul.Ausserdem war die nicht wirklich Rund.Die sah aus als wär man mit ner Walze drüber,total flach.Ist am selben Tag wieder von der Rolle geflogen.Lieber paar Euro mehr ausgeben und dann aber Spass beim Angeln.
> 
> ...



Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Habe noch ne Spule 0,25er "Paketband"... willste haben?


----------



## Drüggerfisch (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Aus meiner Sicht wäre definitiv die “Spiderwire Code Red” zu erwähnen! Ist definitiv die schlechteste Geflochtene Schnur die ich je auf einer Rolle hatte|gr:  …. Knotenfestigkeit ist gleich null und Gleiches gilt auch in Sachen Abriebfestigkeit. 
Wollte diese Schnur eigentlich zum Spinnen auf Hecht und Zander nehmen, doch das kann man getrost vergessen. Da ist man mehr damit beschäftigt neue Montagen zu knüpfen, als dass der Köder im Wasser ist…#q


----------



## labralehn (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

2011 hatte ich mir 2 nagelneue Daiwa Regal BRi-AB 5000 gekauft. Schon nach wenigen gedrillten Karpfen, waren die Kugellager an beiden Rollen defekt.
Die Rollen liessen sich nicht mehr ordentlich einkurbeln.
Die beiden Rollen wurde entsorgt und durch Rollen von Spro ersetzt. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## sascha2311 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*



Bassey schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Habe noch ne Spule 0,25er "Paketband"... willste haben?




Hi Bassey,

nee lass mal stecken.Paketband hab Ich selber,aber besseres.
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Brikz83 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*



Drüggerfisch schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht wäre definitiv die “Spiderwire Code Red” zu erwähnen! Ist definitiv die schlechteste Geflochtene Schnur die ich je auf einer Rolle hatte|gr:  …. Knotenfestigkeit ist gleich null und Gleiches gilt auch in Sachen Abriebfestigkeit.
> Wollte diese Schnur eigentlich zum Spinnen auf Hecht und Zander nehmen, doch das kann man getrost vergessen. Da ist man mehr damit beschäftigt neue Montagen zu knüpfen, als dass der Köder im Wasser ist…#q



Mmhh... Ich Fisch die code red mittlerweile 3 Jahre und bin sehr zufrieden. Nutze sie aber auch nur mit no Knoten Verbinder von daher kann ich zur Knotenfestigkeit nicht viel sagen. Mit Abriebfestigkeit habe ich keine Probleme, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> *Lasst die Finger von solchen Threads*


*

Bis jetzt die einzig richtige und verwertbare Aussage.*


----------



## waschlabaschdu (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

No-Name-Rollen!!! Oder "super karpfenrollen" für unter 30€!
Kurbeln brechen ab usw...!


----------



## wallerandy96 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Allso  ich muss sagen bei denn schnüren ganzklar nanofil das ist mir seide als neh schnur


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Lass die Finger von diesem Thread



Andal schrieb:


> Bis jetzt die einzig richtige und verwertbare Aussage.



Ja, weil die Qualität der Beiträge so schlecht ist.

- Produkt muss genannt werden
- sinnvolle Begründung muss genannt werden.

Begründung: Weil ein Kumpel gehört hat ist schrottig.
Auch der Preis ist keine sinnvolle Begründung.


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*



waschlabaschdu schrieb:


> No-Name-Rollen!!! Oder "super karpfenrollen" für unter 30€!
> Kurbeln brechen ab usw...!



Einspruch:
Pauschalbeschwerden sind schlecht.
Es gibt durchaus Karpfenrollen für schmales Geld die tauglich sind.
 siehe Trend Yaris Rolle


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Nanofil ist extrem schlecht,

Knoten halten bei mir nicht, Schnur reißt zwischendurch ohne Belastung.
Zwei mal bereits beim Umspulen gerissen.


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Trotzdem wirst du immer Leute finden, die mit einem hier verrissenen Produkt zufrieden sind und damit klarkommen. Wer hat jetzt Recht?


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Von der Rolle "Balzer The Rock"







Eigentlich! eine Super Karpfenrolle, die einwandfrei funktioniert.

Aber! Sie hat keinen Schnurfangbügel, das heißt, gerade wenn die Schnur lose o.ä. is, vorallem nachts passiert es sehr häufig, dass die Rolle die Schnur direkt ins Getriebe rein wickelt => Das gibt nen Geknote, das ihr nur lösen könnt, wenn ihr Alexander der Große seid.

Tagsüber geeignet, aber bloß nicht nachts damit fischen, musste ich schon häufiger bereuen


----------



## Tricast (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Von der Rolle "Balzer The Rock"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das die abgebildete Rolle? Die hat aber ja einen Schnurfangbügel. Was nun??

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Er meint sicher die Schutzbügel, die zwischen Rotor und der unteren Spulenkante wirken (sollen).

So einen Makel kann man aber recht preiswert nachrüsten. Einfach rund um die untere Spulenkante eine Lage Tesa-Moll kleben. Das ist so ein Klebeband mit Schaumstoff, wie man es zum nachträglichen Abdichten zugiger, alter Fenster benützt.


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Er meint sicher die Schutzbügel, die zwischen Rotor und der unteren Spulenkante wirken (sollen).
> 
> So einen Makel kann man aber recht preiswert nachrüsten. Einfach rund um die untere Spulenkante eine Lage Tesa-Moll kleben. Das ist so ein Klebeband mit Schaumstoff, wie man es zum nachträglichen Abdichten zugiger, alter Fenster benützt.





Genau das meinte ich 

Selbstverständlich lässt sich das nachrüsten, aber wenn ich einre Rolle der Cpreciscklasse kauf, will ich nicht noch unbedingt dran rumbasteln müssen, bis sie das tut, was sie eigentlich soll |kopfkrat


----------



## Wurschtsepp (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*



spike999 schrieb:


> hab in einem jahr 2 red arcs geschrottet...bei der ersten hatte das schnurlaufröllchen nach 2 monaten so viel spiel das die schnur zwischen röllchen und bügel gerutscht ist,obwohl die schraube fest war,wurde aber problemlos vom händler umgetauscht...die zweite fing nach 4 monaten an komische geräusche zu machen,aufgemacht alles gesäubert und geölt,es würde nicht besser...
> 
> @esox1960 zu teuer ist doch kein grund,du musst sie doch nicht kaufen...



Habe insgesamt 4 Red Arcs zuhause, fische sie seid 3 Jahren ohne Probleme. Das einzige war als ich dieses Jahr in die Bodden gefahren bin, da war dann iwann das Schnurlaufröllchen fest, aber das is ja kein Problem. Aufgeschraubt saubergemacht und geölt und läuft wie ne 1.


----------



## vdausf (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

so, nun auch mal pro nanofil!
ich fische sie in 0,08 0,10 und 0,12.
klar hab ich erst mal den richtigen Knoten raus finden müssen...
Bin mit der Schnur TOP zufrieden, kein Drall oder unangmeldeter Schnurbruch.

Komm mit der Leine super klar und kann sie echt empfehlen.

P.S.
hab halt mal rein geschaut, find es echt schwierig um nicht zu sagen blöd hier über irgendwelche Dinge zu nölen..... ich find Ferrari auch doof weil sie zu teuer für mich sind.....
Gruß Volker


----------



## Wurschtsepp (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Ich find die Stella total geil obwohl sie zuteuer für mich is   is sie deswegen eine schlechte Rolle weil sie teuer is? ganz im Gegenteil...
Find den Thread nicht besonders gut, jeder muss seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen was gut und was nicht so gut ist, wofür gibt es denn die große Palette an angeboten auf dem Markt? Damit jeder das findet was zu ihm passt


----------



## One6Zero3 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Ich denke auch dass man den Threat in "Was ich mir Persönlich nicht nocheinmal kaufen würde" umbenennen sollte ...
Und dann ist es auch so, dass der eine mit dem "Schrott" vom anderen bestens klarkommt.

Dinge die ich mir nicht mehr kaufen würde:

Spiderwire Stealth CodeRed --- viele schlechte Chargen bei denen die Schnur schnell ausbleicht, auffasert(schnell verschleißt), und die Knotentragkräfte zu wünschen übrig lassen.

Spiderwire Ultracast Carrier8 --- bleicht & verschleißt schnell

Berkley Nanofil --- verschleißt sehr schnell

Berkley Whiplash (BlazeOrange) --- Durchmesserangaben schlichtweg erfunden und sehr locker geflochten

Rollen mit Heckbremse (Shimano Exage) --- Bremskraft schwach

Billigangelkoffer aus dem Baumarkt --- oft nicht Weichmacherresistent, Verschlüsse und Schaniere oft nicht haltbar genug

BilligWirbel und Einhänger --- Beschichtung geht oft ab und das Metall bricht oder biegt sich auf

BilligStippruten --- meist zu schwer und Schnurbefestigung hält nicht lange an der Spitze

...


----------



## olaft64 (4. Juni 2013)

Alles nach der Rolle wird es etwas schwierig nachzuvollziehen ohne Angabe von "Marke" oder Baumarkt...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Uhl (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Tach zusammen,

ich hatte mir zwei leichte Karpfenruten (1,75lbs) von MAD bestellt. - MAD D-Fender um genau zu sein. Obwohl die Dinger immerhin 80 Euro pro Stück kosten, waren derbe Lackschäden und teilweise um 45 Grad verdrehte Ringe zu finden. 2x zurück geschickt, zweimal Schrott, dann gecancelt.

Zur Nanofilen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich eine 0,10er seit über einem Jahr ohne Probleme zum leichten Spinnfischen einsetze. Aber im Hausgewässer sind auch keine Hindernisse...
Ein Freund hatte die 0,12er zum Posenangeln verwendet und 4x ist ohne Belastung die Schnur gerissen. Der Schnurstopper hat sie wohl in die Knie gezwungen...


----------



## Uhl (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Ein Nachtrag zur Nanofilen: Dieses WE habe ich mit ihr einen tollen 40er Barsch auf selbst gebauten Jerk erwischt - das ging gut... 15 Minuten später biss auf den Jerk ein Traum von Hecht über der Metermarkt. Nach 3 Minuten Drill und Salto das vernichtende Zurückschnellen der Spinnrute wegen Schnurbruch. Nicht nur der Selbstgebaute ist weg, sondern auch tief im Rachen des Hechtes (Habe ich beim Sprung gesehen). Es ist eine Sache solch einen Fisch zu verlieren, aber eine ganz andere zu wissen, dass er wahrscheinlich wegen der 2 Drillinge nicht mehr vernünftig fressen und verhungern wird.

FINGER WEG VON DER NANOFILEN!!! Wie so häufig bringt erst der Verlust eines Kapitalen die Erkenntnis...


----------



## maflomi01 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

also ich nutze Nanofil in 0,08 zum Fopu Angeln und bin begeistert allerdings muss ich sagen das ich nur an der Oberfläche (Hindernisfrei und keine Berührung mit dem Grund oder Steinen/Muscheln) mit ihr Fische für tiefere Bereiche nutze ich entweder Mono oder normal Geflecht


----------



## Favory (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der "Lass die Finger davon" Thread*

Fox Stratos 10000 - Die Spule ist mir diverse Male gebrochen ! Bis ich auf die Metallspule zurückgegriffen habe. Mittlerweile ist an einer Rolle die Schraube zum Feststellen der Kurbel gebrochen und bei der anderen Stratos ist die Bremse absolut fertig....


----------

